# Roman Catholic Confirmation



## scottmaciver (May 12, 2016)

A Roman Catholic friend, who is open to reformed teaching, recently mentioned to me that he Is planning on having his confirmation in a few months. He said it is with a view to taking responsibility in the church. He argued that whilst it is tradition, it is tradition which doesn't oppose Scripture.

I would appreciate any advice on how you might best formulate a suitable response.


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 12, 2016)

scottmaciver said:


> A Roman Catholic friend, who is open to reformed teaching, recently mentioned to me that he Is planning on having his confirmation in a few months. He said it is with a view to taking responsibility in the church. He argued that whilst it is tradition, it is tradition which doesn't oppose Scripture.
> 
> I would appreciate any advice on how you might best formulate a suitable response.



Coming out of the RCC, I see this rite as very similar to what we do with our children once they confess openly for the supper and meet with the leadership, 'confirming' their faith in the Lord, going from non-communicant members to 'communicant' membership. I believe it is similar.


----------



## Philip (May 12, 2016)

Unless we're practicing either Paedocommunion or Credobaptism, confirmation of some kind is necessary to properly fence the table. It's someone publically affirming their faith and having the elders (etc) lay hands on them.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 12, 2016)

Those denominations that practice confirmation vary greatly in the thoroughness with which they approach it. In non-RC traditions, I know of churches that do confirmation instruction over a two to three year period with weekly instruction (sometimes with considerable homework and Scripture memorization). An adult being confirmed would suggest to me fairly significant amounts of instruction/indoctrination in the doctrinal distinctives of the group. If your friend is "open" to Reformational teaching, his confirmation will likely either push him away from the RC church for its many errors or draw him deeper into it.


----------

